

The changing face of advertising - jeo1234
http://www.scmp.com/news/china/money-wealth/article/1853703/changing-faces-whats-not-about-facebooking-living

======
RaSoJo
I was wondering why Facebook had an office in China, despite being banned in
the Mainland. Then realized it was a sales office[1], catering to marketers
trying to reach international audiences.

It is admirable that FB has been able to reach 1 billion UVs in a day, despite
being banned in Mainland China.

[1][http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2014-05-12/facebook-s...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2014-05-12/facebook-
said-to-take-steps-to-open-a-china-sales-office)

